# Restaurant business plan project?



## jgraeff (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey guys im in the middle of writing a business plan for school, i am actually writing this for myself as well as the project as i am planning on one day opening my own place. 

I have most of it done but i am having trouble finding some numbers, since i don't get the invoices at my place i have no idea what we pay for gas or how much we use, same with electric of water, im assuming business rates are different from residential? Can anyone offer some guidelines for what is may cost or how much usage there would be for a small restaurant say 60 seats. 

The other issue im trying to find is healhcare information, every place i look needs tons of info i dont have considering this is a fake project and not real. Can anyone offer any advice on what a small business group plan would pay for insurance? 

if anyone doesn't want to post specific details on here i understand maybe you can send me a pm? 

Any other info is more than welcomed as well i may have missed some stuff in there i have pretty much covered; payroll, food cost, rent, insurance, some other overhead expenses, loans( investments), demographic (competition), menu/ recipes, staff/hiring, and forecasted potential profit. 

thanks, 

J


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 25, 2013)

Don't forget linen company, trash service, Health dept fees, business license, liquor license, fire inspection, occupancy license, oil disposal. You will also have to include all appliances, small wares, tables, chairs, refridgeration, shelving, small appliances, tableware, glassware and dishes.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 25, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> Don't forget linen company, trash service, Health dept fees, business license, liquor license, fire inspection, occupancy license, oil disposal. You will also have to include all appliances, small wares, tables, chairs, refridgeration, shelving, small appliances, tableware, glassware and dishes.



Oh there is more to come!


----------



## jgraeff (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks guys, the restaurant will not use linen table clothes and plan to buy towels and wash them ( I think). But most of those I did forget thanks!!


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 25, 2013)

Don't forget the bribes for the health and fire inspectors!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 25, 2013)

SpikeC said:


> Don't forget the bribes for the health and fire inspectors!



Son had this covered with "health dept. fees"

Also do you want floor mats for the doors? Those usually cost a little more for linen companies.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jul 25, 2013)

Patio licence, cable, music service, insurances, lawyers, accountants, micros system, grease trap cleaning service, pest control, signage and menus, web design, sewer and water, soda vendor contract, all initial vendor orders are COD...can takes months to establish lines of credit.

Real world; they say whatever you estimate, double it. I say triple it, and have a cushion since you'll have a hard time paying yourself for the next year or two.


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 26, 2013)

Yep triple is what I have always been told.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 26, 2013)

As far as health insurance costs go (for full-time salaried employees?), could be $350-$550/ mo depending on the plan. Some companies have their employees cover $100 or so out of their paychecks, and other companies cover the full cost.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 26, 2013)

Especially for the accountants - we know you HAVE to file a tax return - Muhahahahahaha


----------



## jgraeff (Aug 2, 2013)

WildBoar said:


> As far as health insurance costs go (for full-time salaried employees?), could be $350-$550/ mo depending on the plan. Some companies have their employees cover $100 or so out of their paychecks, and other companies cover the full cost.



this is per employee correct?


----------



## mhlee (Aug 2, 2013)

jgraeff said:


> this is per employee correct?



I don't think so considering you can get a single person high deductible plan for a lot less than that. 

For any insurance information, find a local broker and ask them to run the numbers for you. Many will - you're potentially future business. 

You'll need to look at the following types of insurance or policies:

1. Workers' compensation (first and foremost);
2. Commercial General Liability (for slip and falls, fights, other type of lawsuits where customers may get hurt, property damage claims against you, and possibly advertising-related injury if you end up advertising);
3. Employment Practices Liability (to cover yourself for any accidental hirings of bad or dumb employees);
4. Depending on whether you own or lease a property, some kind of commercial property policy; and
5. Health insurance or other employee benefits.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes, per employee. Group health insurance. We usually review a handful of different potential plans as well as deductible options each year, so that range is pretty typical. Not saying you can't get lower with 'high deductible', but many of those plans really don't provide much unless you exceed several thousand $ out of pocket first, which is not something we subject our employees to. HMOs and plans with higher deductibles amounts tend to be more towards the $350 range, and PPOs with reasonable deductibles are closer to the $550 range (i.e., the better the coverage, the more it costs).


----------



## jgraeff (Aug 3, 2013)

Ok awesome thanks for the help, i got copies from our accountant so most of the utilities i have real figures for. the insurance and health insurance are all just estimated. 

As far as liquor licenses go, does anyone know if its a flat fee or if it goes be number of seats? I can only find limited information, and around $150,000 i knew it was expensive but that seems excessively high, i mean it would take 10+ years of selling liquor to make that money back....


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 3, 2013)

Here the licenses are higher. Also if your restaurant goes south you can sell off the license, some times higher. But this also changes per state.


----------



## jgraeff (Aug 3, 2013)

Dang.. That's insane!


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 3, 2013)

Gov. agencies with alphabet names (ABC, ATF, FBI, CIA, IRS, ) rarely make regulations that are either make sense or are easily grasped.


----------

